# Die Richtige Frage



## Christian Fein (19. Juni 2002)

Du willst etwas fragen.
Du willst das dir jemand helfen kann.
Wir wollen das wir dir helfen können.

Um alle glücklich zu machen kannst du 
den 1. wichtigen Schritt tun:

*Richtig* Fragen.

drum hier ein paar Dinge die helfen:

```
//---------------------------------
1) In diesem Forum werden 3 Unterschiedliche Sprachen behandelt. Weshalb es wichtig ist das am anfang im Subject die Programmiersprache steht also 

C++ MessageBox Problem
Calloc Problem
C# Delegate Problem

//---------------------------------
```


2) Wie oben schon ersichtlich:
Stellt die Frage gleich schonmal ins Subjekt. Denn allzuoft werden Fragen mit Subjecten wie :
*
Ich brauche hilfe
ich habe ein Problem
noooby need help
boah was fürn scheiss
*
nicht gelesen da nicht von vornerein erkenntlich ist: Könnte ich helfen, kenne ich mich in diesem Gebiet aus usw

Drum sorgt dafür das ihr euere Frage mit Kurzen Prägnanten Worten umschreibt damit der eine oder andere der vielleicht genau dein problem hatte sich gleich angesprochen fühlt und helfen kann.
//---------------------------------

3. Gebt alle Informationen die nuetzlich sein könnten. Geht nicht automatisch davon aus das wenn du sagst : Hey wie kann ich auf die Document Klasse zugreifen jeder weiss das du deine von CDocument abgeleteitede Klasse in der MFC des Visual C++ meinst.
Genügend Leute können mit VC++ nichts anfangen und denken an andere Librarys die ebenso nach dem Dokument u. View Prinzip arbeiten aber eventuelle wichtige unterschiede aufweisen.
Drum teil uns mit ob 
MS Windows + Visual C++ 6.0 
MS Windows + Borland CBuilder VCL 
UNIX FreeBSD gcc und GTK
oder Linux egcs und Qt3 
oder wie auch immer.

grüsse christian.


----------



## Xeragon (14. August 2002)

> c++ MessageBox Problem



Ich will ja nicht meckern aber C++ hat keine Message-Boxen 

Wieso nicht auch für die APIs tags?
z.b. [winapi] oder [sockets].

Mir ist aufgefallen das fast keine der mit "C++" markierten Fragen eine C++ Frage ist .


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

*Re: Re: Die Richtige Frage*



> _Original geschrieben von Xeragon _
> *
> 
> Ich will ja nicht meckern aber C++ hat keine Message-Boxen
> ...



Musst du mir jetzt in mein Schönes Annaucment reinplappern? 

Natürlich macht  [winapi] bzw [sockets]
auch Sinn.

Der Sinn dahinter ist ganz einfach das schon am Thread selber erkannt wird ob jemand helfen kann oder nicht.


----------



## Aiju (19. Oktober 2004)

Wie ist mit Fragen die EINDEUTIG sind?
z.B. int durch 2 teilen (dämmliche Frage) oder 128-bit Datentyp gesucht


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (21. Oktober 2004)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie ist mit Fragen die EINDEUTIG sind?
> z.B. int durch 2 teilen (dämmliche Frage) oder 128-bit Datentyp gesucht


Die Frage erübrigt sich, da sich sowieso nur noch wenige an den Vorschlag von Herrn Fein halten.


----------



## Marko Petsch (22. September 2005)

> Ich will ja nicht meckern aber C++ hat keine Message-Boxen


schonmal was von AfxMessageBox gehört?


----------



## MCoder (22. September 2005)

Marko Petsch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schonmal was von AfxMessageBox gehört?


War der Einwurf hier ernst gemeint? *AfxMessageBox* kommt von der MFC und gehört nicht zum Sprachumfang von C++.


----------



## Marko Petsch (22. September 2005)

gut da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## jokey2 (15. Februar 2006)

Um hier auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben: Ich denke, genauso wichtig wie die richtige Fragestellung ist, daß ein Thread auch wieder geschlossen wird, wenn die Frage beantwortet ist. So kann man sich nämlich ersparen, den ganzen Thread durchzulesen nur um am Ende zu erfahren, daß das Problem gelöst ist.


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. März 2007)

Als Anregung noch, weil es mir in letzter Zeit aufgefallen ist:
Es sollte evtl. noch mit aufgenommen werden, daß auch wirklich eine Frage gestellt wird. Immer häufiger wird nur ein Problem oder eine Programmaufgabe geschildert und danach kommt direkt ein "schon mal danke für die Hilfe". Vielleicht bin nur ich so dämlich, aber ich sitze da jedesmal davor und denke mir: "Was *zum Teufel* will der denn jetzt überhaupt?"


----------



## matze93 (1. Mai 2008)

Ja das kennne ich auch. Da ich aber selber oft solche Sachen produziere und du sicherlich auch, ist es keine Schande. Aber oft nervt das schon und Helfen kannst du den anderen echt erst ein weinig später. Wenn er genauer geschildert hätte, hätte er Ärger erspart und Zeit gespart und vielleicht sogar eine bessere Lösung für das Problem.
Aber wir sind doch alle nooch Jung und haben Zeit und außerdem ist niemand Perfekt, außer GOTT.


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2010)

In der letzten Zeit fällt mir immer häufiger auf, dass die Leute gar nicht wisen, welche Sprache sie verwenden.
Bezieht sich vor allem auf C# und C++/CLI
Häufig sind die der Meinung, dass es sich um neuere (>VC6.0) C++-Befehle (Klassen, Methoden etc etc) handelt.
Oder beim Umstieg von VC6.0 auf irgendeine neue Expressversion (bei der es MFC dann nicht gibt) werden die "Windows Forms" gerne als Alternative genommen, ohne am Anfang zu merken, das man eine andere Sprache verwendet.

Vielleicht wäre das ein Thema für einen neuen Sticky (da dieser ja doch seit 2002 schon existiert, und mit dem Problem nicht wirklich was zu tun hat)


----------



## ComFreek (17. Juli 2010)

@sheel: Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen. *Ich bin dafür!!*.


----------



## _GST_ (17. Juli 2010)

Die Rubrik Visual Studio ist nunmal auch einfach falsch gewählt. C++/CLI-Sachen passen da ohne ein Auge zudrücken zu müssen rein. Es handelt sich um C++ und um ein explicit für Visual Studio entwickelte Umgebung.


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2010)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass das C++ ist?
Nicht nur, dass C++CLI auf .NET basiert (und alle .NET-Sprachen hier zum .NET-Bereich gehören; zB der VB-Bereich hat schon einen Hinweis drauf), auch die Syntax ist nur teilweise gleich.
Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn C# und Java mehr Ähnlichkeit haben als C++ und C++CLI.


----------



## Cromon (17. Juli 2010)

C++/CLI erfüllt den C++-Standard.


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2010)

Ja, weil es als einzige .NET-Sprache auch nativen Code enthalten kann und so quasi eine Erwiterung auf C++ ist.

Es hat ja auch keiner was dagegen, das hier einer eine Frage über zB Pointer stellt, nur weils die in C++/CLI auch gibt.
Aber jede Frage, die über das "originale" C++ hinausgeht, hat fast zwangsläufig schon mit irendwelchen .NET-Klassen zu tun und gehört dann ins entsprechende .NET-Forum.


----------



## Cromon (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt, dass ich finde, dass die da hin gehören soll, ich sage lediglich, dass man es niemandem verübeln kann, wenn er da postet, so wie die Foren benannt sind


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2010)

Eben, deswegen ja auch meine Anregung zum Sticky.


----------

